# ok to drive



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

Did my cam(spring and rod uprade) swap along with long tubes and catless mids. Im hearing conflicting stories on here as far as driving vehicle before tune.The cam is a tsp228r. car surges a little, not to bad(m6 car)rpm jumps a little at idle.Plugs look good. well anyway getn it tuned tomor. and i need to drive car to get there. I should be ok rite? and what kinda numbers should i be lookn to the wheels? 228r cam long tubes cat-less mids and flowmaster mufflers and cai. and that hsrk from vector. Was wondering if it would be quieter with resinator or x-pipe? dont want it to loud. 

 THX fellas. :cool


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You didn't mention what year it is. I hope you're not getting tuned at Vector. You can safely drive it as long as you don't go WOT.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Good to drive just don't dog it!!!


----------



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

whats wrong with vector?? its a 06


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've seen several tunes that they did with my scanning software. Very minimal amount of work was done plus the cars that I've seen at the track don't get the trap speeds that their mods suggest they would. Traps are a very good indication of HP. Several people that got tuned there and later retuned elsewhere did better. They have run on reputation for a long time but haven't lived up to it. You should be able to get about 400 RWHP or so. A x-pipe would quiet it the most and give the best HP too.


----------



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

so a x-pipe would be quieter then the resinator?? well i do have appt. at vector tomor. i have heard both sides of the fence, stenod no longer has dyno but i heard joe is still tuning with out it. livernois is charging 650 a tune. hopefully everything works out...thx for input.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The X pipe will be a bit louder than a resonator but it does quiet things down a bit and adds ponies instead of taking them away.


----------



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

391rwh and 385 torque on the mustang dyno... i guess not to bad. The car pulls alot harder that is for sure. gonna need a clutch!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I hope he at least took care of any surging and cold start issues. With that cam it should drive like stock.


----------



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

yeah it drives just like the stocker except for the exra pull.....he said his dyno was really stingy and im really probably over the 400 mark (it certainly feels like It) really smooth power all the way up. next is clutch so i can put the heads on. Im thinkn my car is right were it should be for my mods??


----------

